# "Big chain store" gym vs. "small indie" gym



## Carol (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd like to join a gym in the next couple of months...specifiically so I can work out after work.  (meaning: arriving sometime between 12:30AM and 3AM).  In my neck of the woods, there are only two gyms that have 24 hour operation.   

One is a large national chain, with a name that kind of sounds like "Kolds Kym".     They are open 24x5 (weekends it is only open 7a to 8p or something like that).  This is the big humongous gym that has exercise classes, spinning, basketball courts, juice bar, blah blah blah.  

Another is a small indie run by a local guy that wanted to build a club his way.  Its more of a club-like atmosphere.  His gym sticks with exercise gear...cardio machines, weight machines, free weights.  

Both are equally inconvenient, about 20 minutes out of my way.   

I have not seen either, nor do I know what their rates are.  I don't plan on signing up with either without putting in a 2 week workout first, so I can get a feel for the gym, the staff, and the clientele that is their during the overnight hours.  

So...thought I'd throw this out for discussion.  Has anyone had to choose between a big franchise gym (or training hall) and a small independent gym or training hall?  What were the factors in your decision?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 3, 2009)

I've had a similar experience, sort of. When I get to the gym, I just use the community centre, which offers memberships of one month to a year. I usually go for the three-month option -- about $80. 

My son, however, Mr Fancypants, likes the big noisy, glittering private fitness club. I like the community centre because, compared to the other fifty-year-olds, I look like a god. In the fancy gym, I look like a middle-aged shlub.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 3, 2009)

Decide what you want in a gym, and see how well the two can provide it.

I belong to a very expensive private gym, but it's because it offered what I needed and the other gyms did not.  Unfortunately, what I needed is actually very simple and basic, and I'm definitely paying a premium to get it.

I need space to practice my martial arts.  I simply need an empty room where I can practice my kata, perhaps a heavybag if possible, and a swimming pool is something I might take advantage of every once in a while.  And I need a place to take a shower after.  That's all I need.  I have no interest in the exercise equipment, nor in taking group classes or having a personal trainer.

Most gyms around my office only have one exercise room.  And they often are reserved for scheduled group exercise classes.  So when I am free to go to the gym, I cannot get in to use the room.  

The expensive gym has two group-exercise rooms, a full size basketball gym, and several yoga rooms.  All can be used by gym members, if they are not being used by a scheduled group class.  So whenever I have time to get there, SOMETHING is open where I can train.

And, they have a dedicated boxing room with eight heavy bags, and a nice pool as well.

So I ended up coming to this gym because it was the only place where I could get what I needed, even tho it's fancy and costs twice or more what the local competitors charge.

So think about what you want from the experience, and make sure you can get it at the gym.

And if you are paying thru the nose for it, that's additional incentive to use it A LOT.  After all, you are paying for it, even when you feel too lazy to get there.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 3, 2009)

A couple of things. The "sounds like" big national is just that, big and national-if you travel, odds are good your membership is valid. If you move, odds are good it's transferrable. These, in addition to the probably more substantial amenities, are the chief advantages of such a place. I travel, and I have a "big national, sounds like _Sally's_" membership chiefly for when I'm out of town. Don't use it in New Mexico-there isn't one. There's a couple in Las Vegas, and a couple in San Fransisco, and a couple more in LA, and a couple...well, you get the idea. :lol:

The other thing about the big national is that the people you are talking to are chiefly salespeople. *Negotiate, negotiate, negotiate.*  Don't take the first "deal," or even the second. Get the two week trial, see how it feels, let an "associate" think you're developing a rapport. Do your due diligence-look on the _Kold's Gym_ website, talk to some  members, and figure out how long a membership you might want, and exactly how much you're willing to spend. Pit them against "Joe community"[let the associate know that the little guy *can* compete, and they'll compete right back.

Unless, of course, you want "Joe community." I might. I've had good experiences in such places-it depends on what you need. Back in my 20's,. all I needed was a room with some weights in it, and that's where I went, besides the dojo..... Pretty simple-it's still kind of the same, but I do like a sauna......anyway, if Joe community meets your needs, and the costs are lower, go for it. I'd suggest trying him first, and letting him know you're going to try _Kold's Gym_ (a great place, BTW-I switched from them to "_Sally's_" because _Sally's_ was closer to the Nevada Test Site and Lawrence Livermore.....and gave me a better deal......) so that he's really, really happy to see you if and when you come back.

The important thing, though, is what do you need? I'd also, given the hours you're talking about going, take a good look at safety, and see how you feel about the neighborhoods they're in, as well as the people who are there at those times.....


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 3, 2009)

Remember, most of those "extras" like the group classes aren't likely to be offered at the hours you'll be in there, Carol.  Don't be swayed too much by them.

I'd look at probably 3 things: costs, including the length of contracts and ease of ending them; atmosphere, including the clientelle at night, security inside, and the equipment and "attitudes" available (more in a sec on this); and, the location, for security, safety, and reasonableness to actually go there and use it.

Attitude... Some gyms (and that one that's name rhymes with a shiny metal is definitely often one) have a kind of club/"ooh, look at me" dating kind of vibe.  Others are hard core muscle head gyms (that place also can be this way... a lot depends on the specific club).  Some gyms have an atmosphere of simply getting the workout done, getting fitter/stronger, kind of down-to-business.  Take a good look at the atmosphere of the club, because that's going to shape how comfortable you are.  

The place I work out at has a friendly, but business atmosphere.  They've recently added a "fight club" (BJJ/MMA) but that's a separate membership.  Personally, if I hadn't been there for years, the separate membership thing would turn me off.  I don't like having a HUGE portion of the facility being off limits to me... especially since it's got some nice stuff from my personal point of view!


----------



## Live True (Feb 4, 2009)

I recently cancelled my membership at a big local franchise.  The gym itself was nice, but there were several small things that I didn't like.  A lot of it was the atmosphere and focus of the sales staff. They focused on the aerobics classes and such more than the weights and training.  They also required a 3 year initial sign up, and I was so eager to join my doj o that I didn't bother to negotiate that down (D'oh!)  After a year, they told my dojo, which trained there, that we could no longer train as we'd be competition for a new pay class they were adding...so no, not a good taste left there.

On the other hand, I have joined several small local gyms, and  had good and bad experiences..mostly good becuase I'm usually looking for weights and some open areas to practice...

So, I'd say check out both, and get a good feel for the place, it's equipment, and it's policies/focus. It really comes down to what you need and if the gym has a comfortable atmosphere for you.


----------



## MJS (Feb 4, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'd like to join a gym in the next couple of months...specifiically so I can work out after work. (meaning: arriving sometime between 12:30AM and 3AM). In my neck of the woods, there are only two gyms that have 24 hour operation.
> 
> One is a large national chain, with a name that kind of sounds like "Kolds Kym".  They are open 24x5 (weekends it is only open 7a to 8p or something like that). This is the big humongous gym that has exercise classes, spinning, basketball courts, juice bar, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


 
I've worked out at both types of gyms.  The 'chain' type gym obviously has much more to offer, however, if you have no intention of using the pool, sauna, or the other classes that they offer, it may not be worth spending the extra $$$.  

The smaller gym had more of a gym feel to it, not the fancy health club atmosphere.  While there was some new equipment, there was also alot of old equipment.  IMO, there was alot that could've been upgraded.  

I enjoyed both.  Even when I was at the fancy place, I just used the free weights, machines, and cardio equipment.  I never took advantage of the 'extras'.  Basically, I was paying for things I didn't use, but I also had state of the art stuff to use.  

I have exercise stuff at home, so I no longer go to the gym.  My suggestion, if you choose to join up at one, would be to try it out for a day or 2.  Most places offer passes for a few days.  See what meets your needs, the type of people, etc.  Oh thats the other thing...depending on when you go, you will have a different group of people there.  During the day it wasn't too crowded vs at night, it was packed, usually more of a social hour and people more interested in showing off than anything else.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 4, 2009)

Give me the smaller family type of place, I hate those big chain store types. They are always trying to get you into contracts and extra stuff.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 4, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'd like to join a gym in the next couple of months...specifiically so I can work out after work. (meaning: arriving sometime between 12:30AM and 3AM).


 
You are gonna be working out with the vampires, I suppose...


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 4, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Give me the smaller family type of place, I hate those big chain store types. They are always trying to get you into contracts and extra stuff.


 
well, I dunno. I've belonged to two chain gyms including the one I'm at now. Once I was signed up and a member, nobody ever hassled me about my training. I was never approached by anyone trying to sell me private training sessions or extra classes or anything. They send out emails advertising specials, but that's it. Nobody pressured me or hassled me ever about it.

I'm often in there twice a day, and I train steady and hard for a couple hours each time. Maybe all the trainers just take one look at me and say to themselves, that guy knows what he is doing, I got nothing to offer him. At any rate, they know who I am and what I am about. I've even had personal trainers ask me if I might start teaching a class there, because they wanted to learn what I was doing. I dunno. Maybe I just don't look like a likely candidate for what they are peddling. Bt the bottom line is, in my experience nobody has ever tried to pressure-sell me anything.


----------



## Carol (Feb 4, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Unless, of course, you want "Joe community." I might. I've had good experiences in such places-it depends on what you need. Back in my 20's,. all I needed was a room with some weights in it, and that's where I went, besides the dojo..... Pretty simple-it's still kind of the same, but I do like a sauna......anyway, if Joe community meets your needs, and the costs are lower, go for it. I'd suggest trying him first, and letting him know you're going to try _Kold's Gym_ (a great place, BTW-I switched from them to "_Sally's_" because _Sally's_ was closer to the Nevada Test Site and Lawrence Livermore.....and gave me a better deal......) so that he's really, really happy to see you if and when you come back.
> 
> The important thing, though, is what do you need? I'd also, given the hours you're talking about going, take a good look at safety, and see how you feel about the neighborhoods they're in, as well as the people who are there at those times.....



As far as what I need...I largely need weights and a few visits with a personal trainer.  I also need to work out in a place that's safe, and has a minimum amount of creepy people there during the vampire hours.  I'd love to have a pool, but neither club has one. 

I'm checking out "Joe Community" first. When I mentioned the hours that I'm most likely to use the gym he said "OK, you'll be working out with pizza shop owners, LEOs, and medical workers".  I'm cool with that.  He seems to know his clientele.  He also has also owned a business in a neiboring town for awhile....a tanning salon and sports nutrition ship. So...he probably has a good feel for who in the area is cool and who is trouble.

But, I'd also like to be arond some other people as well.  I know it will be quiet during the overnight hours, but I'm hoping I won't be working out by myself.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 4, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> As far as what I need...I largely need weights and a few visits with a personal trainer.  I also need to work out in a place that's safe, and has a minimum amount of creepy people there during the vampire hours.  I'd love to have a pool, but neither club has one.
> 
> I'm checking out "Joe Community" first. When I mentioned the hours that I'm most likely to use the gym he said "OK, you'll be working out with pizza shop owners, LEOs, and medical workers".  I'm cool with that.  He seems to know his clientele.  He also has also owned a business in a neiboring town for awhile....a tanning salon and sports nutrition ship. So...he probably has a good feel for who in the area is cool and who is trouble.
> 
> But, I'd also like to be arond some other people as well.  I know it will be quiet during the overnight hours, but I'm hoping I won't be working out by myself.


You may have a very hard time finding a personal trainer available on your hours.  What do you want from the trainer?  If it's direct coaching and support and ongoing training -- you'll need to find one that is willing to be there the hours you are there.  If you're just looking for some instruction on proper form, and help putting together a workout, then I'd suggest scheduling the appointment for their hours, and taking the lessons "home" to midnights by yourself.  I'm reading a book right now that's making a real good impression, and the authors have a companion book targeted at women.  The New Rules of Lifting for Women: http://www.amazon.com/New-Rules-Lifting-Women-Goddess/dp/1583332944.  You might look at them for some guidance about workouts, as well.


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2009)

Its more suggestions on proper form, putting together an effective workout, and occasional check-ins to make sure I'm not lapsing in to bad habits.  I have no issue with a trainer not being available after midnight, but I do want them to be available at some time other than the typical "after work" hours.  

Nice suggestion for the book too.  I'm hoping to find a trainer that will listen to me enough to help me develop a serious strength training regimen, and not follow the "more reps at lower weights" garbage that has been proscribed for women since the 1980s.  :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> well, I dunno. I've belonged to two chain gyms including the one I'm at now. Once I was signed up and a member, nobody ever hassled me about my training. I was never approached by anyone trying to sell me private training sessions or extra classes or anything. They send out emails advertising specials, but that's it. Nobody pressured me or hassled me ever about it.
> 
> I'm often in there twice a day, and I train steady and hard for a couple hours each time. Maybe all the trainers just take one look at me and say to themselves, that guy knows what he is doing, I got nothing to offer him. At any rate, they know who I am and what I am about. I've even had personal trainers ask me if I might start teaching a class there, because they wanted to learn what I was doing. I dunno. Maybe I just don't look like a likely candidate for what they are peddling. Bt the bottom line is, in my experience nobody has ever tried to pressure-sell me anything.


 
FC I am glad you are having a great time, for me it was always someone asking me to join something.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 6, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'd like to join a gym in the next couple of months...specifiically so I can work out after work. (meaning: arriving sometime between 12:30AM and 3AM). In my neck of the woods, there are only two gyms that have 24 hour operation.
> 
> One is a large national chain, with a name that kind of sounds like "Kolds Kym".  They are open 24x5 (weekends it is only open 7a to 8p or something like that). This is the big humongous gym that has exercise classes, spinning, basketball courts, juice bar, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


 
I feel the bigger ones would have more amenities to offer, with a friendlier cliental. The smaller ones are more of a quick in and out situation for me.


----------



## searcher (Feb 6, 2009)

This right in my line of work, so let me give it to you straight.   The one that sounds like Kold's Gym are going to be pushing crap at you on every turn.   And I am not talking about vitamins.   I have worked out there before and they are all the same.   It is a heavily steroid rich environment.   Yes, the women there use them as well.   Not to mention that the people tend to be a little stuck on themselves.

I have worked at(and still work at) a "big box" style gym, but I workout at a small family owned gym.   I find the smaller gym to be a more friendly atmosphere and the workouts are far more intense.   They know I am a PT and I work at a competitor, but they respect the fact that I like to work out there and I am not stuck on the big gyms.


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2009)

searcher said:


> This right in my line of work, so let me give it to you straight.   The one that sounds like Kold's Gym are going to be pushing crap at you on every turn.   And I am not talking about vitamins.   I have worked out there before and they are all the same.   It is a heavily steroid rich environment.   Yes, the women there use them as well.   Not to mention that the people tend to be a little stuck on themselves.
> 
> I have worked at(and still work at) a "big box" style gym, but I workout at a small family owned gym.   I find the smaller gym to be a more friendly atmosphere and the workouts are far more intense.   They know I am a PT and I work at a competitor, but they respect the fact that I like to work out there and I am not stuck on the big gyms.



Actually, Searcher, that is one of my concerns.  I don't want to be around a lot of juicers, male or female.  If for no other reason, I've seen a few whose habits make them...unstable.  And that is not what I want to be around at 1:30 in the morning.   But isn't there just as much of a risk at finding those kinds of people at a smaller club as well, especially during a time when there is very little supervision?


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 6, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Its more suggestions on proper form, putting together an effective workout, and occasional check-ins to make sure I'm not lapsing in to bad habits.  I have no issue with a trainer not being available after midnight, but I do want them to be available at some time other than the typical "after work" hours.
> 
> Nice suggestion for the book too.  I'm hoping to find a trainer that will listen to me enough to help me develop a serious strength training regimen, and not follow the "more reps at lower weights" garbage that has been proscribed for women since the 1980s.  :lol:


One of the things that really impressed me about that book is that one of the very first things the Shuleer says amounts to "read this book with a skeptical eye."  The rest of it can almost be summed up by "if it hasn't worked for you yet -- why do you expect it to start suddenly working?"  It's movement and function oriented, not "build bigger biceps" or "thin your waist."  I'm sure the woman-oriented book is pretty similar...


----------

